# ID help



## ohdeebee (May 28, 2010)

Jeweled grips, ND model C hub, wood rims (one clad, two not) and an early Delta lamp.


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2010)

sprocket looks like an old Hawthorne.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 28, 2010)

I've heard that from someone else also. There are no holes for a headbadge in this frame. I've seen the fork on Elgins before but I don't think its specific.


----------



## dave the wave (May 28, 2010)

my hawthorne trail blazer has the same sprocket.measure the side of the fenders if they are 1in.they are the rare ones.


----------



## redline1968 (May 29, 2010)

elgin. hawthorne has a 2 piece truss set up.    nice light....    mark


----------



## yewhi (May 30, 2010)

dave the wave said:


> my hawthorne trail blazer has the same sprocket.measure the side of the fenders if they are 1in.they are the rare ones.




Just out of curiosity, Would you happen to have pictures of your Hawthorne?  I just purchased a frame/fork/tank with a Trail blazer head badge.  Information on these has been tough to come by and often conflicting.  I'm beginning to prep my frame and would love to see example of original or correctly restored paint and compononetry.  

Thanks in advance!

Tim


----------



## psycho slicks car club (Jun 1, 2010)

that skip tooth looks like an old hawthorne


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 1, 2010)

hawthorne and elgin have similar sprockets but the fork is elgin or possibly mead  the head badge holes will tell me what it is.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 1, 2010)

I scraped off some rust and found a headbadge hole on one side. I think that makes it a Hawthorne. Of course my Mead Ranger has side headbadge holes but I think the frame is a little bit narrower in the rear.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 1, 2010)

Heres a few pics of my 1930's Ranger for comparison, it just might rule it out!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 2, 2010)

OldRider said:


> Heres a few pics of my 1930's Ranger for comparison, it just might rule it out!




That Ranger looks different than my Ranger. Even the headbadge is different. Either way, until someone wants to really argue about it I'm going with Hawthorne. Nice bike by the way.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 3, 2010)

yewhi said:


> Just out of curiosity, Would you happen to have pictures of your Hawthorne?  I just purchased a frame/fork/tank with a Trail blazer head badge.  Information on these has been tough to come by and often conflicting.  I'm beginning to prep my frame and would love to see example of original or correctly restored paint and compononetry.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tim



 tim,my bike is in primer but you can paint it cherry red,black center stripe and tank panel,black head darts,gold pinstripes.the rims are cherry red,black center stripe,gold pinstripes.the tank is cherry red black panels gold pinstripes trail blazer on the sides in cherry red and gold.and look for 1920's wards catalogs it will have that model in there,but i don't know what year.


----------



## yewhi (Jun 3, 2010)

dave the wave said:


> tim,my bike is in primer but you can paint it cherry red,black center stripe and tank panel,black head darts,gold pinstripes.the rims are cherry red,black center stripe,gold pinstripes.the tank is cherry red black panels gold pinstripes trail blazer on the sides in cherry red and gold.and look for 1920's wards catalogs it will have that model in there,but i don't know what year.




Thanks Dave!  I appreciate it and your timing is just about perfect.  I should finish sanding it this weekend and hopefully have it in primer by next.  I've been agonizing over the paint scheme.  I've been able to find hints of the original red beneath what's left of a horrid blue repaint.  Thanks again for the help!

Tim

PS,  Hope you post up some images once you're done!


----------

